
MindPoint Group Exposes Red Hat 6 and 7 STIGs Ruining U.S Government Clearances - securitynowlive
https://medium.com/@cloudstories2017/mindpoint-group-exposes-red-hat-6-and-7-stigs-linked-to-5-1-million-ruined-security-clearances-493245ef1297
======
bradknowles
So, the person behind this page doesn't seem to be a native English
speaker/writer.

Indeed, they are bad enough that it's really hard for me to figure out what
they're trying to say.

Does anyone have a better translation available?

